# Dish Network Black screen on Joeys after 5 minutes



## DT32997 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a 2 Hopper, 2 Joey system installed. Each Joey links to a separate Hopper. When connected to Home Network with Wifi or HIC , after 5 minutes of watching, both Joeys go to black screen at the same time, whether watching live programming, DVR or On Demand. If I change channel, it comes back on for another 5 minutes then goes black again. If I disconnect system from home network, both Joeys work fine without interruption. Tried putting 1 Hopper and 1 Joey each on their own Dish and solo node but problem still happens if connected to home network.


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you tried connection through a different router?


----------



## DT32997 (Jun 20, 2012)

Have not tried through a different router. I will give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with this. Thank you!


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen this occur as well. I'm assuming it's a software bug.


----------



## cfendya (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm having the exact same issue. Raymond could you please describe a fix? I do not have enough posts to PM you otherwise I would have 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

or overheating of h2k ...


----------



## cfendya (Jul 4, 2012)

cfendya said:


> I'm having the exact same issue. Raymond could you please describe a fix? I do not have enough posts to PM you otherwise I would have
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


So I think I've resolved the issue at the same time have been able to maintain my home network connection.

At first I attempted just disconnecting the home network as the Op mentioned originally this stopping the blank screens. For a while this worked for me but then it started happening again. Not exactly the same symptom but the Joey would come up with the "Searching for Hopper XXXXX" screen. After a long minute tv viewing would resume.

I didn't know it but found some other threads where people were just using the ethernet opposed to coax for the Joey connections. In fact one user indicated that since he made the switch to just using ethernet, that he has not had a single problem with Joey's and Hopper connectivity.

So being that I was still having issues, figured why not try. I unplugged the Joey from power and made the switch. After plugging everything back in, the entire rest of the night, I didn't have one black screen or "Searching for Hopper" screen. My plan is to do the same thing on one of my other Joey's today in hope similar results are found.

I'll report back if anything new comes about but as of now this will be my new mode of operation.

FWIW...I've read this is not a "Supported" mode by Dish and that there is a chance Dish may disable this in the future but for now, this is much better than all the instability. Also, if you don't have ethernet available at a Joey, you could also use a wireless USB adapter.


----------

